# Weather



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Going crazy with all this wind. we might get 4 days of snapper fishing.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

*This Afternoon*...East winds 15 to 25 knots. Seas building to 5 to 7 feet. Chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Tonight*...East winds around 20 knots. Seas 5 to 8 feet. Chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Saturday*...East winds around 20 knots increasing to around 25 knots. Seas 6 to 9 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Saturday Night*...East winds around 25 knots. Seas 6 to 9 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Sunday*...East winds around 25 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet. Numerous showers and thunderstorms.

*Sunday Night*...East winds around 25 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Monday*...East winds around 25 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Monday Night*...Southeast winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Tuesday*...Southeast winds 20 to 25 knots. Seas 7 to 9 feet. scattered showers and thunderstorms.

*Tuesday Night*...East winds 20 to 25 knots increasing to around 25 knots after midnight. Seas 7 to 9 feet. Isolated showers and thunderstorms.

Never thought I would be hoping for a 2-4 day...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed for a fall season.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for a fall season.


You might be left crossing them a long time.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

kinda calm today


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Divers den in PC posted a pic at 2 today and looked like seas were around 1ft...who knows what there gonna be!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

It was nasty out of Pensacola today, the surf on the east side of the pass was chest high and really clean. Not surfing today but fishing! It may have been doable outside with the long period swell and light wind, but hold on if the wind would have gotten up. Not the right crew for that today. Let's hope the forecast chills out...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

kite fishing anyone?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> You might be left crossing them a long time.


I hope not, but yeah. Probably.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Any sign of this pattern breaking?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe on the other side of Wednesday.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Maybe on the other side of Wednesday.


Hopefully it stays good for a while


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

The weather will break about July 11th. Then we will get a report an it will say we over fished the snapper by millon pounds...


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

minkmaster said:


> Any sign of this pattern breaking?


Soon as Snapper season closes!:thumbdown:


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

chris592 said:


> The weather will break about July 11th. Then we will get a report an it will say we over fished the snapper by millon pounds...



Hold on now, your sounding like the Admin of NOAA now  Stupid regs...


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

*looked like most boats stayed IN today*

I put the Whaler in at Navarre for an engine run (test) to PCola pass at 5am... engines are on point, and the trip down was beautiful, but after some "no bite" fishing - the ride back was a bit rough. When it's bumpy in the Sound, I can't imagine the Gulf. PCola Pass already had white caps by 7 am. These winds got to let up and let us put some Snapper in the freezer!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Hope they either extend or add the fall season. I've only made it out one day:thumbdown:




chris592 said:


> The weather will break about July 11th. Then we will get a report an it will say we over fished the snapper by millon pounds...


----------

